# Unser Teich



## Schaffi (29. März 2010)

Hallo erstmal,
mein Name ist Stefan und ich wohne mitten in der Pampa zwischen Bremen, Hamburg und Hannover in einer Kleinstadt namens Visselhövede, soweit zu meiner Vorstellung. 

Die folgenden Bilder zeigen unsere "Teichbaustelle", wobei schon seit letzem Jahr das wichtigste im Betrieb ist und wir letztes Jahr auch schon ein paar Fische eingesetzt haben. Wobei sich grad die Goldies schon wahnsinnig vermehrt haben! Eingesetzt haben wir eigentlich nur zehn, festgestellt das wir Nachwuchs bekommen haben, haben wir schon letztes Jahr, vor ein paar Tagen hab ich knapp 50 gezählt. Zum Glück hab ich in der Nachbarschaft gleich mehrere nette und auch ältere Nachbarn, die schon Anfragen gestellt haben und sogar ein Zoogeschäft würde gerne welche nehmen... wobei die sicherlich nur an den Profit denken. 

Wieder zurück zum Teich, da wir gern ein paar Kois einsetzten wollen haben wir uns Gedacht, dass wir noch einen kleinen Filterteich ( eben Pflanzen ) etwas erhöht bauen wollen ( mit nem Abschliessenden Bachlauf  der in der kleinen "Bucht" mündet. desweiteren gehts im kommenden Monat mit der Umrandung richtig los, ringsrum wollen wir Kies mit Trittplatten legen und die Terasse noch überdachen und nach Abschluss der gesamten Baumaßnahmen inklusive Filterteich und herangewachsenen Pflanzen dann die Kois einsetzen, sofern die Wasserwerte alle in Ordnung sind ( bisher nur nen PH Test gemacht der zwischen 8 und 8,5 ausgefallen ist ). Ich habe auch schon einen Eiweissabschäumer gebaut ( wo ich dann auch drauf hingewiesen worden bin das ich doch bitte meinen Teich hier Vorstelle  ) allerdings hat der noch nicht wirklich funktioniert, weil, so nehm ich an, mein kleiner Sprudler einfach nicht genug Luft in den Abschäumer pumpt aber ich seh mich schon nach einem qualitativen guten aber dennoch Preiswerten um, was mich schon zur "Technik" bringt. 

Also, eigentlich hab ich mir die Filtertonnen abgeguckt, von einem recht erfolgreichen ( und sehr netten ) Koizüchter in der nähe von Bremerhaven. Diese sind wie folgt bestückt: 

Tonne1 = Grob- oder auch Bürstenfilter 


 
Eigentlich würde ich gern in dieser Tonne den Abschäumer unterbringen, hat zur folge das die Bürsten noch ein bisschen mehr zusammengedrückt werden, woraus ich mir ein kleines + an der Filterung erhoffe. 


Tonne2= Mattenfilter für die Feinfilterung


 
Die Filtermatten sind mit Abstandshaltern ca 3-4cm voneinander getrennt, damit das Wasser auch immer wieder den Punkt zwischen den einzlnen Matten findet.  



Tonne3 =  Bakterienfilter mit Luft





Ein kleines Highlight will ich mal den Wasserfall nennen, wo ich persönlich recht stolz drauf bin, da ich ein kleines Experiment, betreffend des Schaumes mache ( Wasser trift auf die Steine und nicht direkt ins Wasser, was weniger Schaumbildung heißt ) musste leider die Optik ein wenig leiden. Naja und Highlight eigentlich nur deswegen, weil der Wasserstrahl des Wasserfalls eine Linie ergibt und ich es ohne Fertigteile so hinbekommen habe ^^ 



 

Eigentlich musste ich nur eine kleine gleichmässige Grube formen, wo das Wasser gleichmässig auslaufen kann. 



 

aber da muss man erst einmal drauf kommen  Mir persönlich hat das Basteln viel Spass und einige Einblicke in Physik beschafft ^^.


Also rundum noch viel zu tun aber kommt Zeit kommt rat und ich hoffe die Arbeit macht mir zeitlich nicht wieder ein Strich durch die Rechnung, wenn interesse besteht, dokumentiere ich hier gerne jeden fertiggestellten Teil des Teiches weiter. Ich bin auch dankbar für weitere Tipps und Tricks oder auch Kritiken, anbei nun noch ein paar Gesamtbilder. 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Stefan

und nochmal:

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Schöner Teich gefällt mir. 




			
				Schaffi schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich würde ich gern in dieser Tonne den Abschäumer unterbringen, hat zur folge das die Bürsten noch ein bisschen mehr zusammengedrückt werden



Ich denke da könntest sogar in jeder Ecke einen EWS einbauen, die Bürsten sollten eigentlich schon ein bisschen mehr ineinander greifen.


----------



## Schaffi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Mal ne Frage, kann es sein, dass die "Algenblüte" schon vorbei ist? Von Tag zu Tag wird das Wasser zunehmend klarer, sogar so klar, dass ich meinen Verlobungsring gefunden habe, den ich letztes Jahr im Teich verloren hab ^^  ( was mich riesig freut  ) nur leider bleibt der Schaum aber auch das bekommen wir noch in den Griff  

Ich freue mich übrigens auch über Stadements von anderen Personen  
Gruß
Stefan

Achso und Oli, das mit den Filterbürsten sieht wahrscheinlich nur so auf dem Bild aus, sind insgesamt 25 Stck drin und die sind ziemlich dicht beieinander. 

Wenn ich grad eh dabei bin, weitere ( wenn wahrscheinlich auch dumme ) Fragen zu stellen, ich habe in irgendeinem Thread gelesen, das die UV  Lampe hinter den Filter angeschlossen wird, macht das überhaupt Sinn? Denn so leite ich doch alles tote direkt wieder in den Teich und Bakterien die aus der "Biotonne" kommen sterben dann ja auch gleich ab?


----------



## Martin J (31. März 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

auch von mir ein hallo und willkommen nachbar ich wohne in Jedingen ist ja garnicht so weit zu dir !! der Teich gefällt mir !


----------



## Schaffi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hehe, nee stimmt, ein Katzensprung


----------



## Olli.P (31. März 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hi,

also das die Algenblüte bereits vorbei ist, denke ich nicht, die kommt erst noch. 

Bei mir haben sich in den letzten Wochen auch erst mal alle Fadenalgen in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst, da sah das Wasser auch recht grünlich aus, sind aber Gott sei dank min. zu 98% im Siebfilter hängen geblieben. 

Und die Bakterien in der Biotonne sind meines Wissens Substrat gebunden ( lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren) und von daher wirst du wenn, dann eh nur abgestorbene Bakkis verbrutzeln.......

Als Faustformel gilt aber in den Meisten Fällen das die UVC wegen der Durchflussmenge nach der Pumpe kommt. :smoki

Es sei denn, man betreibt diese im Bypass..........


----------



## Schaffi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

öhm, ok
nu mal ehrlich, ich bin über die Antwort grad ein wenig überrascht :? Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die UVC danach kommt aber ich werds dann demnächst mal ändern. Also vier Anschlüsse hat das Ding, denke also mal das man nen Bypass anschließen kann, doch ich habe davon keine Ahnung was das ist  
Aber vielleicht kannst Du mich ja mal aufklären diesbezüglich... oder ich bin schneller weil ich ne Antwort im Forum gefunden habe, mal sehen. 
Bis dahin 
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Stefan,

Bypass:

Nach dem Filter ein Y Stück einbauen, dann an den beiden Abzweigen z.B. jeweils einen Kugelhahn zum regeln, an einem die UVC, den anderen Ausgang entweder wieder direkt in den Teich, oder in einen Pflanzenteich, oder damit 'nen Bachlauf speisen........ 

Hier z.B. kannst es unten links im Bild sehen wie's bei mir ist. 
Ausgang vom Filter, dann das besagte Y-Stück die zwei Kugelhähne. Links ist die UVC dran, die rechte Leitung geht direkt in den Teich zurück. :smoki


----------



## Schaffi (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Ah ok, aber wozu hat denn der Bitron ( also UVC ) insgesamt vier Anschlüsse? An einem ist ein Schauglas, an einem hab ich nen Propfen drauf und an zwei halt Zu- und Ablauf


----------



## Olli.P (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Sorry,

aber darauf kann ich dir leider keine Antwort geben, da ich mit einer TMC arbeite..... 

Aber da wird sich bestimmt noch der ein oder andere Bitronbetreiber melden....


----------



## Schaffi (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

I hope so 
Aber mal noch was ganz anderes, wie man ja gut auf den Bilder sehen kann, hab ich, bis auf die "Randsteine" das Ufer noch nicht abgedeckt und ich muss sagen, das es mir da ein bisschen kreativität mangelt. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere eine Idee, bisher ist uns in den Sinn gekommen eine "Findlingmauer" von der ersten Stufe bis hoch zu den Umrandungssteinen zu bauen, der Nachteil liegt aber auf der Hand, der Teich wird um einiges kleiner und das solls nun eigentlich nicht sein. 
Unsere zweite Idee war, zwischen den Randsteinen streben über das Wasser legen und rundum eine Art Blummenkasten zu bauen ( z.B. aus Fieberglasmatten - damit will ich später auch noch irgendwann nen Bachlauf zimmern ), wo unten halt Löcher drin sind um Teichwasser anzusaugen, feinen Kiesel rein und dann bewachsen lassen, wäre bestimmt ein Hingucker, weil das mit Sichheit nicht jeder hat, muss halt nur mal prüfen wie es mit der Umsetzung klappt. 
Aber vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere eine Idee, wie man die Folie die da noch an der Luft ist verstecken kann und dies obendrein auch gut aussieht. 

Bis die Tage und frohe Ostern 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

So nochmal ich  
Wollt noch ein paar Bilder zeigen, wie schön das Wasser geworden ist und das es schon Pflanzen bei uns gibt und ich denke mal das wir bald  Zuwachs im Teich haben werden, denn wir haben eine ca. 2m lange Frosch/Krötenlaichschlange gefunden  
So long 
Stefan

Eine Frage tut sich mir allerdings noch auf, was ist das auf dem rechten Bild obere Reihe? 
Also diese kleinen " __ Würmer" da.


----------



## Schaffi (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hm, liegt es an mir oder warum antwortet mir keiner? :?


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hi,

stell doch das Foto noch mal in der Rubrik "Tiere" ein. Da gucken oft andere Leute rein als hier.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Mach dir keine Gedanken,
im Moment ist so viel los das man kaum hinterher kommt. Den Thread ab und an mal mal nach oben holen, dann wird es auch was.
Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft dein Thema zu lesen, Sorry dafür


----------



## Schaffi (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

So, mal wieder ein bisschen Überblick über unseren Teich, der sieht im moment so aus: 

     


Die Natur ist schon toll, wie in einem so Pflanzenleeren Teich doch schon das Leben einzieht. Im ersten Bild sieht man an der unteren Ecke ein paar von unseren neuen Teichbewohnern, Kauelquappen  

Aber nun mal wieder zu einer Frage, auf Bild ein sieht man eine art Bucht, diese will ich noch mit Feldsteinen abtrennen um einen "Pflanzenfilter" in der Ecke zu bauen, nun hab ich das eine oder andere Problem mit den Pflanzen, hab versucht in dem Kiesbecken unter anderem zwei Krebsscheren anzusiedeln, naja beide sind jetzt mittlerweile Fahnenflüchtig geworden und haben sich ein anderes Plätzchen gesucht, warum auch immer ^^ Desweiteren hab ich versucht dort __ Wasserpest mit einzubringen, auch das ist leider nicht gelungen, bis auf zwei drei Halme sind alle anderen verschwunden. Ich wollte schonmal ein paar Pflanzen mehr einbringen, damit die schon ein bisschen anwachsen können bevor die Kois kommen ( wie gesagt, der Teil wird mit Feldsteinen bzw Findlingen noch dicht gemacht). Was kann ich denn in dem Kiesbecken einbringen, was nicht gleich wieder schwimmen geht?  

Achja und, ist es Ratsam  Wasser aus dem großen Teil des Teiches dann in den kleinen zu Pumpen, weil Strömung gibt es da dann ja nicht mehr wirklich und ich nehme mal stark an das es Sinn macht wenn dort das Wasser ausgetauscht wird oder?

Desweiteren, grade Wasserpest ect, " schmeisst " man die nur in den Teich und die suchen sich Ihr Plätzchen selber? würde mich alles mal rasend interessieren^^. 

Apropros Rasen, hab mal im Baumarkt geschaut, hatte mir überlegt die Ufer mit Kunstrasen zu  kaschieren, um halt die Folie zu schützen aber auch wegen der Optik, ich weiß nicht obs am Baumarkt liegt aber gibt es vielleicht eine billigere aber ebenso effektive Variante? 

Das war´s zum gröbsten erstmal, nächstes Wochenende beginnen dann die weiteren Baumaßnahmen. 
So long 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*



> Mach dir keine Gedanken,
> im Moment ist so viel los das man kaum hinterher kommt. Den Thread ab und an mal mal nach oben holen, dann wird es auch was.
> Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft dein Thema zu lesen, Sorry dafür



Hm, nach oben geholt


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Stefan,
zu einigen deiner Fragen kann ich leider auch nix sagen (Pflanzenfilter und Technik ), aber ich glaube nicht, dass es eine gute Alternative zu den "echten" Ufermatten von z.B. Naturagart gibt. Der Kunststoffrasen ist nicht verrottungsfest wie diese, er wird mit der Zeit vergammeln (hatte ihn mal eine Zeitlang hier auf einem Terrassenstück zu liegen). Ich persönlich würde solche Experimente nicht machen, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal, diese Erfahrung haben wir leider schon oft machen müssen. Und die Arbeit dann auch zweimal. Für die Ufermatte gibt es ja auch die passenden Samen, die diese nach dem Anwachsen dann schnell verdecken und so den Teichrand total optisch aufwerten.
Mit den Pflanzen im Wasser hatten wir das gleiche Problem - die wurden komplett von unseren Fischen "verspeist". :evil Deshalb verzichten wir auch jetzt auf Goldis und Kois.
Die Pflanzen im Eimer da bei dir wachsen ja schon sehr schön - ich hätte nur schwarze Eimer oder Pflanzgefäße genommen, das fällt nicht so auf. Aber so sieht es schon toll aus - weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Teich!


----------



## Schaffi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Thihi, ja ich hätte auch schwarze Eimer genommen allerdings sind sie uns ausgegangen und wir hatte es bisher einfach versäumt ^^ 
Danke für den Tipp mit den Ufermatten, werd ich wohl doch mehr investieren müssen, hatte mir das mit dem Kunstrasen bei meinem Dad abgeguckt, bei dem war es nach 10 Jahren noch nicht verrotet aber Vorsicht ist wohl besser als Nachsicht. 

liebe Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Und mal wieder was neues ...

Nachdem nun die Natur weiter eingezogen ist bei uns und wir auch noch ein bisschen was tun hab ich mal wieder Fragen... 

Wir haben ein Grenze im Teich für den " Pflanzenfilter " gebaut und das mit Feldsteinen. Jetzt ungefähr vier Tage später wird das Wasser wieder leicht grünlich und ich frage mich woher das kommt, liegt das nun an den Steinen bzw den Nährstoffen die dadurch mit ins Wasser gelangt sein können? 
Hier ein Bild

 

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu übervorsichtig aber besser vorher gefragt als nachher in die Röhre geguckt ^^ 

Desweiteren, gibt es eigentlich Skimmer in einem Bausatz, also wo schon alles dabei ist ( auch Pumpe ) ? Da im moment jede menge Pollen ect ins Wasser geblasen werden und ich die da nicht mit meinem Kescher rausbekomme. 

Achso und nochwas, im Teich selber ist kaum Strömung, kann es nun passieren, dass das Wasser im " Pflanzenfilter " abstehen kann? Durch einige Löcher kann das Wasser zwar hin und her aber reicht das oder sollte ich mit einer kleinen Pumpe das Wasser in den Filter Pumpen und wenn ja geht das gleichzeitig mit der Skimmerpumpe? 

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank für Antworten 

Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Stefan,

ja ich denke das kommt vom Dünger der in den Steinen noch drinnen ist, Feldsteine eben wie der Name schon sagt.......... 

Und mit der Wasserbewegung sollte das schon geh'n Hauptsache ein bissi Bewegung und so lange was nachkommt, ist dieses ja gegeben.


----------



## Schaffi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Dann ist ja gut, hab halt nur ein bisschen Angst, da ich momentan an der Baustelle "drumrum um den Teich" bin und denselbigen im moment nur die Grundpflege bieten kann... 

Achja und seit gestern haben wir einen neuen Bewohner im Teich  Nen Frosch, Giftgrün mit schwarzen Strichen/Punkten  

Kann mir das einer nun noch mit dem Skimmer erklären oder muss ich dafür nen extra Thread aufmachen? 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Pammler (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hi Stefan:

suchst du - defekter Link entfernt - oder brauchst du das?


----------



## Schaffi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hm, ich denke mal ersteres tuts auf jedenfall, geht mir ja "nur" um Pollen und Kleinkrams, ist ja nicht so das ich meinen Teich mitten im Wald habe  Danke Dir für die Info, nun muss ich nur noch wissen, welcher was taugt und welcher ehr nicht ^^ 

so long 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

und wieder mal ein paar neue Bilder, 

Mittlerweile bin ich schon echt stolz auf das was wir geschaffen haben 

Toll finde ich das die __ Krebsschere ( unter dem Laich ) anfängt Wurzeln zu produzieren, ich habe aus dem Forum, dass dies ja nicht unbedingt oft der Fall ist. 

Nur eins macht mich stutzig, wir hatten hunderte von Kauelquappen, die jeden Tag den Teich von Algen gereinigt haben doch seid ein paar Tagen sind die spurlos verschwunden? Da ich bis auf den Grund gucken kann, kann ich behaupten das die zumindest nicht Tod sind, denn nirgendswo findet sich auch nur eine. 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen wie das zustande kommt. 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hier mal wieder ein paar neue Bilder, der Wasserstand ist darauf so niedrig, weil wir nen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht haben ( kamen nicht drumherum, da wir einige der "kleinen" Goldfische abgegeben haben. 



 
Hier sieht man eine unserer neuen Errungenschaften, einen über 2m Großen __ Rohrkolben. Es gab zwei möglichkeiten, entweder wir nehmen ihn oder er wird zum Biomüll, da haben wir Ihn genommen und er sieht echt stark aus da bei der Seerose. 





 
Das ist unser Pflanzenteich im Teich  dieser Bereich ist abgetrennt wegen nagender Kois, wäre schade drum, da es nicht nur gut aussieht sondern auch einiges an Nährstoffabbau mit sich bringt, ausserdem sind da zwei __ Kröten beheimatet. (entschuldigung wegen Unschärfe, hab da wohl ein wenig gewackelt)



 
Das ist nochmal eine fast gesamt Ansicht, ich werd mal mehr zeigen wenn das drumherum auch fertig ist. 

Weitere Bilder sind noch im Album

Habt Ihr ( damit besonders Teichfreunde mit Fischen im Teich und Ganztagssonne gemeint ) eigentlich im moment auch so sehr mit Algen zu kämpfen? Hab mir schon überlegt das mein Bitron (uvc) kaputt ist aber ich denke mal das kommt wegen der Sonne oder? 
Wir überlegen ob wir ein "Segel" über den Teich bauen, sollang die Thuja Brabanten ( die Bäume ) noch kein Schatten spenden, wäre das sinnvoll? 
Das wars dann erstmal 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hm, ich scheine nur für mich zu schreiben ^^


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Mach Dir keine Sorgen  - es gibt viele, die Lesen aber sagen nix.


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Ich beobachte deinen thread immer gerne!

Also das mit dem Segel wäre schon sinnvoll - bei diesen Temperaturen jetzt, und es soll ja nach einer kurzen kühleren Phase, so 2 Tage, wieder heiß werden!

Also wir haben jetzt einen Schwimm-Skmmer von tetrapo.. für knappe 50,-- EUR  und der saugt die 25 qm Oberfläche ganz gut ab. Da geht halt eine Schnur vom Skimmer (in dem ist die Pumpe schon drin) zum Trafo (der steht weit außerhalb des Teiches) und von da irgendwo in eine Steckdose . Geht zwar nicht soviel rein in den kleinen Korb, aber größere Blätter keschere ich eh ab und uns geht es hauptsächlich um diesen "Film" auf dem Wasser, und  der bildet sich jetzt durch den Skimmer nicht mehr . Außerdem haben wir noch eine Luftpumpe mit einem Ausströmerstein angeschlossen, bei der Hitze auch sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Stefan,
ich schreib dir was zu den Kaulquappen.
Also bei mir war das so, die verzogen sich sehr schnell an den Grund bzw in natürliche Ver-
stecke wie Pflanzen,unter Steinen. Wenn ich dort mit dem Kescherstiel etwas umherfuhr,dann
war da ziemliches Gewusel.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher daß dies bei dir ähnlich ist.
Inzwischen ist bei allen die Metamorphose abgeschlossen und ich habe ca. 200 kleine
Grasfrösche in und um meinem Teich, trau mich zur Zeit gar nicht Rasenmähen.
Eine andere Frage hast du dir eigentlich Gedanken wegen dem Schutz der Folie im
Uferbereich gemacht? Wegen Sonneneinstrahlung und Schutz im Winter bei Eis?
Ich meine ja nur nicht daß du in ein paar Jahren da eine bröslige Folie hast.
LG Markus


----------



## Schaffi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen  - es gibt viele, die Lesen aber sagen nix.



Hm, ich __ merk es grad  freut mich aber das ich mittlerweile auch wieder andere hier begrüßen darf ... Hallo  


@ Majaberlin:
                     Jiip, düse eh Montag nochmal zum Baumarkt, Kies holen, dann kann ich auch  
                     gleich ein Segel mitbringen. Das mit dem Skimmer hört sich gut an, den werde 
                     ich gleich mal unter die Lupe nehmen. 

@ Moderlieschenking:
                     Klasse Name  
                     Hm, also ich war nun mehrmals zwischendurch im Teich und hab keine 
                     einzige __ Quappe gesehen, leider auch keinen einzigen Frosch... Nur zwei
                     dicke __ Kröten ^^ 

                      Ja Gedanken haben wir uns schon gemacht um die Plane zu verstecken, ich
                      finde die sieht auch nicht wirklich gut aus oberhalb der Wasserlinie nur kann
                      ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden was ich nehmen will zum verkleiden. 
                      Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Seiten ein wenig tiefer 
                      zu machen, nur habe ich das Problem, dass hier ein sehr sandiger Boden
                      ist und ich hab ein wenig Angst, das was nachrutscht wenn ich die alte
                      Grasnabe da am Rand wegnehme.


Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Es ging mal wieder weiter, sowohl am Teich als auch drumrum, hier die Fotos...

 

 

 

Weitere Fotos und Statements könnt Ihr im Album anschauen. 
Bis die Tage, 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hier der direkte Link nochmal 
Bilder

ob das eine Sonnensegel reicht?


----------



## Schaffi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

denke ehr nicht, haben deshalb ein zweites dazu gespannt. Da die Goldies immer wieder die Pflanzen fressen ( die Blätter ) und rausziehen, werden wir uns die nächsten Wochen ganz von Ihnen trennen. Haben shon ein neues Zuhause für die, in nem ziemlich großen Naturnahen Teichen. Ich denke das sie sich da "Sauwohl" fühlen werden.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Öhm, ich hab da mal noch eine Frage bezüglich Filter, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal erklären, wie oft man den nun eigentlich wirklich reinigen muss? Da die Filtermedien nach drei bis vier Tagen im moment Neongrün sind, mache ich den auch in diesem Zeitraum sauber, sonst  ( wo das Wasser noch klar war ) hatte ich jede Woche einmal den Filter sauber gemacht, scheint im moment nicht zu reichen. 

Danke für Tipps und vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen Verbesserungsvorschlag. 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

So, haben die ganzen Goldfische abgegeben, letztes Jahr hatten wir zehn, abgegeben haben wir ca. 60 ^^ 
Dafür mussten wir den Teich einmal komplett leer pumpen und haben festgestellt, dass einer von unseren Stören verschwunden ist  Schade drum, war ein invalide ( haben Ihn gekauft mit einem Auge ... vielleicht war das sein Verhängnis?!). Naja nun fangen wir mit neuem Wasser an, den einzigen Vorteil den ich darin sehe, der PH Wert ist gesenkt auf 7 - 7,5 und der KH Wert ist gestiegen auf 6 nun will ich nächste Woche ein paar Kalk Tabletten selber machen und die dann im Teich versenken um die Werte stabil zu halten. 

Ich höre immer das man auch Muschelkalk nutzen kann, hab mal geguckt im inet aber meistens nur so Brocken mit eingeschlossenen __ Muscheln gefunden. Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wo ich das finden kann? Vielleicht auch eine Aussage geben wo ich das am besten platziere ( Filter oder direkt im Teich )?!

Was ausser nochmehr Pflanzen einsetzten und den Rand verkleiden kann ich dem Teich denn noch gutes tun, damit zum einen die Werte gut bleiben und zum anderen vielleicht auch die Schwebealgen fern bleiben? 
Bin für jeden Ratschlag offen. 

liebe Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Stefan, beim googeln findet man da einiges, wenn man "Muschelkalk kaufen" eingibt.
5 kg = 12,50 im online-shop, ist zwar ein Koi shop , aber da bekommst du es ganz sicher.
Vielleicht ist dir damit geholfen.
Wir verzichten auch komplett auf Goldfische wegen der Pflanzen, sind halt gründelnde Fische. Wenn Fische, werden wir sicherlich eher __ Moderlieschen einsetzen.
Aber gerade ein fischloser Teich bietet sehr viele interessante Beobachtungsmöglichkeiten, da vermisst man nicht unbedingt die Fische .


----------



## lollo (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Stefan,

nicht Muschelkalk, sondern Muschelgrit. Das bekommst du in jedem Raiffeisen- oder Futtermittelmarkt, dort wo es Hühnerfutter gibt.  

Kann man, wenn der Platz es zulässt mit in einen Filter hängen.


----------



## Schaffi (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Ihr lieben, nach gut zwei Jahren, hab ich nun keine größere Probleme mehr mit dem Teich  
Das Wasser ist zwar nicht Glasklar aber was solls  Hier mal ein paar Bilder zum Vergleich:



 

 

 

Das einzige was mir nur Probleme macht, ist unser "Biobecken" leider ist bisher jeder Versuch fehlgeschlagen, dass dicht zu bekommen 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch nen Tipp, wie ich ein PE Rohr durch die Plane bekomme und die Plane anschliessend dicht bekomme? 
Habe diesbezüglich mal gegooglet und gesehen das es so eine art Gummiflansch gibt, den man einfach "zusammenklebt" ist das eine Lösung von dauer oder gibts noch andere Ideen? 
Gruß 
Stefan

Im übrigen: Bisher hab ich keine Toten Fische zu beklagen ( auch nicht durch den Winter ) noch fressen die Kois die Pflanzen


----------



## lissbeth66 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Stefan, 

Klasse sieht  mittlerweile aus. 

Ich wuerde aber wirklich Ufermatten setzen damit die Schwarze Folie endlich weg ist. Das Eis im Winter wird Dir sonst Probleme machen und Ruck zuck ist die Folie durch .

Ausdem bewächst die dann im Laufe der Zeit sehr schön und alles sieht noch natürlicher aus.

Ansonsten find ich kannst Du richtig stolz sein auf Dein Werk.


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo,

die Flansche sind das Richtige. Da PE nicht mit PVC verklebt werden kann achte darauf das du eine hochwertige Dichtmasse benutzt und keinen reinen PVC-Kleber.


----------



## Schaffi (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Danke Karin, umso schmerzt es eigentlich, das wir das Haus wegen beruflichen Standortwechsel verkaufen wollen. Naja, in einem sind wir (mittlerweile drei) uns einig, dann wird wieder ein Teich gebaut, diesmal aber ohne die ganzen Fehler  

Danke für die Antwort Jürgen, dann seh ich mich mal danach um. 
Schliesslich will ich nen voll funktionsfähigen Teich hinterlassen 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*



 

 

 

 

 Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder, unter anderem ein Bild von der Baustelle mit dem Flansch
Gruss Stefan


----------

